# In this thread we list the manufacturers of XXL mountain bicycles.



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Cannondale - xxl in carbon only
Santa Cruz - xxl in carbon only
Specialized - xxl in carbon only
Trek - xxl in aluminum only

Zinn
Ventana 
Turner
Surly
Lenz
2 Souls
Access/PerformanceBikes.com
Gorilla Gravity

This spreadsheet is awesome:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ByMVDtz6T8EawBQh1gcRDPqN8oJC3tCy-kdNzjuRI8M/htmlview

Please feel free to correct anything I've gotten wrong or amend the list. This is good information to have for potential buyers.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

There's a couple of threads with actual stack and reach listed that are REALLY useful. Not sure what you're trying to do with this one.


----------



## jonberens (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Rocky Mtn Instinct in XXL


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

jonberens said:


> I have a Rocky Mtn Instinct in XXL


Thanks. I didn't know they made an xxl.

I did find a good page I'll have to link up with this thread that has a great list of xxl.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

TooTallUK said:


> There's a couple of threads with actual stack and reach listed that are REALLY useful. Not sure what you're trying to do with this one.


^this is that guy who goes thread to thread telling people how bad their riding technique is if they have any broken bike parts.


----------



## jonberens (Aug 18, 2010)

Just looked at the updated RMs and they don't appear to offer a XXL. Mine is a 2013.


----------



## forrestvt (May 20, 2007)

Gorilla Gravity, hand made in Denver CO. They dont advertise on the website but they do have an XXL, just call.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty sure Specialized offers carbon frames up to XL only. XXL frames are all alloy.


----------

